# employee's and layoffs



## nor'easter1 (Jan 28, 2003)

I know there have been a ton of threads on this and as many answers but I need a refresher course. If you had one employee who makes good money during non snow season say in the $25 to $30.00 an hour range what would you do with hem in the winter where its basically snow or go home type scenario. I know there are many "creative" things out there. I am not worried about losing the employee since they have a company truck, and benny's but where is the line between layoff and earning enough good snow hours to compensate. any ideas welcome as snow is really the owners chance to make some money while keeping one other satisfied.


----------



## SnoDawgs (Sep 25, 2008)

nor'easter1;826452 said:


> I know there have been a ton of threads on this and as many answers but I need a refresher course. If you had one employee who makes good money during non snow season say in the $25 to $30.00 an hour range what would you do with hem in the winter where its basically snow or go home type scenario. I know there are many "creative" things out there. I am not worried about losing the employee since they have a company truck, and benny's but where is the line between layoff and earning enough good snow hours to compensate. any ideas welcome as snow is really the owners chance to make some money while keeping one other satisfied.


Have you considered capping the summer hours @ say 40 and using the over and above 40hr funds to supplement or 'top up' the slow times? Would help to ensure you keep the good guys/gals while they can budget their lifestyle on a salary type basis. It is a bit more admin work, but when an employee can draw a steady paycheque while doing little or nothing through mid Oct to mid Nov. would have a teensy bit of appeal.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Not sure but, pay him his normal pay every week then when it snows keep track of the hours worked.So basically he owes you time.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

i'm on salary based on 40 hours per week year round, (plus commission) take home a company truck, have benefits paid, 3 weeks vacation, and in the winter time if I plow more than 10 hours in a week I get paid $12/hour on top of my salary. I'm also then "not required" to work the day after a snowfall, but most often I do come in in the afternoon anyway.


----------



## nor'easter1 (Jan 28, 2003)

Thanks for the creative ideas. Not trying to be cheap but if it snows alot in my area this winter it's plowing and nothing else. So if we catch a good storm it's week over for the workers once the main event is done and I do the treatments the days after, just trying to be fair with my guy but I'm the one who is out there earning my own blood money on post treatments I figure. Company truck, fuel, phone, full health(for now) pretty good deal but of course everyone still needs some money. Not afraid to pay when working it's the down time when not needed and shop days get old, lazy, and expensive.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Be careful with #2 and 3, AFAIK, neither is legal. 

That is going to be your biggest problem without going straight salary, is finding a legal way to make it work for both of you.


----------



## CGBear (Sep 22, 2009)

My employer used to "bank" hours like the second poster said. He fired a guy because he wasn't doing his job and the jilted employee reported him. He got in a lot of trouble, and had to go back and pay the time and a half to all employees. It is illegal and sooner or later you'll get caught.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512 (Dec 30, 2007)

Many ppl around here, bank hours and let there employees file for unemployment, then when they get more than 30 hrs they pay them 1 week, then they go back on unenjoyment, it isnt exactly legal but is done all over, alot of union shops do this when they are paying there operators. keep your guys happy and theyll keep you happy. 
you could always let them file unenjoyment, and pay cash. i used to work for a guy who would pay 80% of our normal wage in cash, and we were getting unemployment- was cheaper for him and we made more in our pockets. plus you dont feel as committed to the guy, cause hes getting unemployment. so if it doesnt snow at least hes getting something. 

later
Nate


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

nor-easter, I would tend to agree that a salary type approach is the most straight forward & legit way to go. You may also try to pay a higher wage to the employees for actual snow removal hours to keep them a little happier. If the hours are minimal on a weekly basis, the employee should still be eligable for partial UE benefits.

On a side note, I want to lend a word of caution to all members on here, & not any above posters in paticular. Please understand that this is a completely open forum, more or less a "fish bowl" for ANYONE to look into. I would be apprehensive to type anything here that you wouldn't tell "the Tax man." 
I spend some time on a construction forum also, & one of the members learned this the hard way. His business name was listed, as well as his website URL. A simple google search by a past customer or lawyer exposed EVERY post he had on that sight, fairly easily. In reality, it was a situation were the plaintiff argued that he he should have applied better practices to their job, as the evidence from the forum showed that he knew better.

Obviusly, this could be a stretch for most of us here, but just something to keep in mind. Everything you post here (with the exception of guys like Mark O j/k) is permanent & accessable to all.

Sorry for the hijack, carry on!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;827342 said:


> On a side note, I want to lend a word of caution to all members on here, & not any above posters in paticular. Please understand that this is a completely open forum, more or less a "fish bowl" for ANYONE to look into. I would be apprehensive to type anything here that you wouldn't tell "the Tax man."
> I spend some time on a construction forum also, & one of the members learned this the hard way. His business name was listed, as well as his website URL. A simple google search by a past customer or lawyer exposed EVERY post he had on that sight, fairly easily. In reality, it was a situation were the plaintiff argued that he he should have applied better practices to their job, as the evidence from the forum showed that he knew better.
> 
> Obviusly, this could be a stretch for most of us here, but just something to keep in mind. Everything you post here os permanent & accessable to all. :laughing::laughing:
> ...


Oh )%*@&Q)*& LMAO


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I fixed it for you Mark! 

I would imagine if you could get all those posts back, you could be well over 5 figueres!

I think you get my point on self-incrimination, though.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;827382 said:


> I fixed it for you Mark!
> 
> I would imagine if you could get all those posts back, you could be well over 5 figueres!
> 
> I think you get my point on self-incrimination, though.


Oh yeah, that's why I pointed out the possibility of those methods being illegal.

I get really concerned when it comes around to advice being thrown around on PS that is probably\most likely illegal.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's not illegal till you get caught.


----------



## nor'easter1 (Jan 28, 2003)

You guys are the best, and really it comes down to take care of your guys and good things will happen. Nice hear you guys it actually reminded me not to be greedy and take care of your employees because in the white collar trades that's not done and even though we might not make as much as them it is American way or has always been. Plus at parties why is it the white collar guys always want to know about my business and never want to discuss their's I am blessed. Thanks


----------

